# I waved the white flag today ...!



## Pat53 (Feb 14, 2014)

I give up ! I can't take this *&#@*&$ winter anymore !! Got another 8" of snow yesterday. Most snow I've seen in the last 20 years at least. Its almost up to my waist in the woods. I am out of room for plowing snow.

Most places in the U.P. tied a record today of 71 straight days below 32F. That record will be broken tomorrow easily. Forecast high is 17F and -13F tonite for a low !!  We've already broken a record for coldest December ever I believe, and January was one of the top 3 coldest ever recorded, and February is on track to break another record.

I've burnt nearly a cord more than normal already !  I'm SICK OF WINTER !   Winter sucks !!

Pat


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah I am sick of it too. Of course I always am by Thanksgiving. Got three inches last night on top of the foot that was on the ground and three or more due tonight and some more coming tomorrow and Sunday. The light at the end of the tunnel is starting fifties and sixties Tuesday for a few days.


----------



## husky345 vermont resolute (Feb 14, 2014)

I have about two feet on the front lawn. Probably burnt about seven full chords since last october . 6 inches sunday. We ve been breaking all kinds of records here


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 14, 2014)

I waved the white flag last week but nobody seen it. I am going to shovel the roof again tomorrow this will be number 3. I checked it today and 3' on the slope and close to 5' in the valleys.


----------



## wahoowad (Feb 14, 2014)

winter must have truly been hell 100 years ago when they didn't have the tools and comforts we have today.


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2014)

We had our token snow last weekend. 2" and was gone by Sunday night. That's enough winter for me.


----------



## begreen (Feb 14, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> winter must have truly been hell 100 years ago when they didn't have the tools and comforts we have today.


 And you know where the outhouse was. brrr.


----------



## johneh (Feb 14, 2014)

Just think only 35 days till Spring
A little more snow than usual
A little cooler than usual 
All in all a very pleasant winter around here
The worlds longest skating rink has had the
best season in the last 10 years .


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Feb 15, 2014)

Pat53 said:


> Most snow I've seen in the last 20 years at least. Its almost up to my waist in the woods.



well shoot, i didnt need to hear that. I plan on taking a run up to my place along the UP border and shoveling off my roof tomorrow, hope its not caved in on me already.
Always a fun day, 3 1/2 hr drive up, walk half mile back into the woods thru waist high snow, shovel snow for 3 hrs, walk back out  and drive 3 1/2 hrs back home. Makes for a long day. I'd bet money my wood sheds have caved in already.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 15, 2014)

Gonna be shoveling the garage and shed roofs for the second time this season today. Not a big deal but I get through most winters without having to touch them.

Reminder to peeps, generally,  if you find yourself wondering if your roof should be cleared,...it's already time to clear it of snow.
But, from what I've seen, if you're posting on this site, you're already on top of things.


----------



## jharkin (Feb 15, 2014)

Had a foot last weekend, then the 'little' storm the turned into 8 more and now the 'little ' storm today could be another 6 to 10.  Ice dams are starting up on the roof and the pile is threatening to bury the mailbox again.  Ugh. I would mind this crap in Dec.... I can't stand getting sacked at the end of the year again.


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 15, 2014)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> well shoot, i didnt need to hear that. I plan on taking a run up to my place along the UP border and shoveling off my roof tomorrow, hope its not caved in on me already.
> Always a fun day, 3 1/2 hr drive up, walk half mile back into the woods thru waist high snow, shovel snow for 3 hrs, walk back out  and drive 3 1/2 hrs back home. Makes for a long day. I'd bet money my wood sheds have caved in already.


Been a couple stories on the news recently of folks pole barn roofs collapsing.
We're at least an hour from the YouPee.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 15, 2014)

Just started snowing again here. Calling for 6-8". I think we are already over 2X our seasonal average, whoopee.


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 15, 2014)

Well, back when I was a kid .......................................................


----------



## Treacherous (Feb 15, 2014)

I had been a very dry winter here but getting snow now.  Lots coming down and should have another foot by tomorrow morning.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 15, 2014)

My 20x12 shed went down two weeks ago and it's full of rounds, the new splitter and other lawn equipment. If you don't like snow, you best not live in the yuper! But at least your not getting lake effect snow now. The snow is deep here, but I only get sick of winter when it goes until June like last year after big 20+ inch snow storms in May.


----------



## DevilsBrew (Feb 15, 2014)

Same here.  Planning a trip down south this Spring.  Not sure if anyone else is in the same boat but this winter has been the last straw.  Starting with the beginnings of moving to a better climate.


----------



## midwestcoast (Feb 15, 2014)

I just started being done with winter here too. Of course we've had nothing like what you Yoopers & others are dealing with really.  
Chicago's had about 65" so far & we've had a bit more lake effect here, so definitely flirting with 6' running total.  
I do like the cold & I like winter to just stay winter for a while, but as usual I am sick of it by mid-February.
An injured back this year has made it pretty tough to enjoy winter. Can't ski, or make a snowman with my little one, or shovel, or carry the wood in… Can't even walk the dog with all the ice snow on the ground.
Come-on Spring
2 years ago we had Daffodils blooming here by March 10-12'th. This year we'll be lucky if the snow is gone by then.


----------



## ironspider (Feb 15, 2014)

It's snowing again here on LI.  East end due to get another 6-8 on top of all the leftover ice.  Like the OP i plow my driveway and have nowhere to put this stuff.  

I love winter but I have had enough this year.


----------



## Fifelaker (Feb 15, 2014)

hossthehermit said:


> Well, back when I was a kid .......................................................


Up hill both ways to school???


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 15, 2014)

MWC- it sounds like your in tough shape with the back, GWS!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 15, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah I am sick of it too. Of course I always am by Thanksgiving. Got three inches last night on top of the foot that was on the ground and three or more due tonight and some more coming tomorrow and Sunday. The light at the end of the tunnel is starting fifties and sixties Tuesday for a few days.



We thought we were also in for a warmup, albeit not that high. Today we find that our highest forecasted temperature for next week is 37. On top of that it appears we may be in for up to 6" of snow Monday or Monday night. How far away did you say spring was?


----------



## PapaDave (Feb 15, 2014)

Backwoods Savage said:


> How far away did you say spring was?


Hey, it was 13° today with a lot of sun.
Sorta looked like spring.....
I can't wait until the snow starts melting, then refreezing.....over and over.
Talk about fun.
I expect to break a hip one of these days.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 15, 2014)

At least we can feel the sun here now when it hits you.6 weeks ago we saw it but when you expected to feel it's warmth, just wasn't there.


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 15, 2014)

jharkin said:


> Had a foot last weekend, then the 'little' storm the turned into 8 more and now the 'little ' storm today could be another 6 to 10.  Ice dams are starting up on the roof and the pile is threatening to bury the mailbox again.  Ugh. I would mind this crap in Dec.... I can't stand getting sacked at the end of the year again.


don't forgot the blizzard conditions tonight, might lose power. I managed to get 3 bins off the wood pile before the flakes started. I'm burning 3 half Niels NS with 2 splits in top, getting some wicked heat and long burns-- bring it on Winter!


----------



## Dix (Feb 15, 2014)

ironspider said:


> It's snowing again here on LI.  East end due to get another 6-8 on top of all the leftover ice.  Like the OP i plow my driveway and have nowhere to put this stuff.
> 
> I love winter but I have had enough this year.



I can't see the oak. Seriously. 

I feel like a yo yo tonight. Both stoves going, (tenant is away  on work job for the weekend). Loaded up the house this AM with firewood. Hopefully by the end of the week, I can get to the main stacks, projected temps into the 40's, it'll feel like July. 

Think I'll have another glass of whine, and slog through the night


----------



## johneh (Feb 15, 2014)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Think I'll have another glass of whine, and slog through the night



Would you like some cheese with that Whine


----------



## Dix (Feb 15, 2014)

johneh said:


> Would you like some cheese with that Whine



Already got it covered, but thanks for askin'


----------



## Dustin92 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ugh we have at least 3x more snow here than last year (Southern Michigan), last year we never had more than a foot at any time. We have at the very least two feet in our front yard, and 4 foot banks at the end of the driveway. I can't see over the snow to back my car out of the driveway! I should be used to this much snow, we moved from Kalkaska Michigan (Northern lower) two years ago in July. Lots more up there from what I have heard though.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 15, 2014)

When is shoulder season....lol

I usually let our wood stove go out from time to time on warmer days to clean, etc.  It hasn't went out for 2 months.  And we've already burned a cord more than planned.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Feb 16, 2014)

Well im glad i ran up and shoveled off my roof, now i can stop worrying about it. About 3 ft of snow on it. Glad the walls werent starting to buckle. Yeah its a piece of crap but its paid for and its mine. Only slide off the roof once this time. Sure sucks walking 1/2 mile in waist high snow. I really should get some snow shoes someday. Poor storage shed is starting to buckle.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 16, 2014)

http://www.drroyspencer.com/2014/02/holy-megacryometeors/ I'd be in a storm cellar


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 16, 2014)

> but its paid for and its mine.



Thats the most important part.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 16, 2014)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> Well im glad i ran up and shoveled off my roof, now i can stop worrying about it. About 3 ft of snow on it. Glad the walls werent starting to buckle. Yeah its a piece of crap but its paid for and its mine. Only slide off the roof once this time. Sure sucks walking 1/2 mile in waist high snow. I really should get some snow shoes someday. Poor storage shed is starting to buckle.
> 
> View attachment 127633
> View attachment 127634
> ...


That looks like the roofs here in Winter WI (Winter, the town that is..) like I said by outbuilding caved already.


----------



## CenterTree (Feb 16, 2014)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> Well im glad i ran up and shoveled off my roof, now i can stop worrying about it. About 3 ft of snow on it.
> 
> View attachment 127634



So, how did the chimney work with all that snow around/over it?    Were you not using the stove at all?  I see no melting around the pipe.


----------



## ironspider (Feb 16, 2014)

KindredSpiritzz said:


> Well im glad i ran up and shoveled off my roof, now i can stop worrying about it. About 3 ft of snow on it. Glad the walls werent starting to buckle. Yeah its a piece of crap but its paid for and its mine. Only slide off the roof once this time. Sure sucks walking 1/2 mile in waist high snow. I really should get some snow shoes someday. Poor storage shed is starting to buckle.
> 
> View attachment 127633
> View attachment 127634
> ...




DAMN that's a lot of snow.


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Feb 16, 2014)

CenterTree said:


> So, how did the chimney work with all that snow around/over it? Were you not using the stove at all? I see no melting around the pipe.



im not up there in the winter, after deer season in Nov i shut it down for the winter. Im surprised nobody has called me on the chimney not being tall enough in that picture.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Feb 16, 2014)

We have had our share this year but nothing like you guys...starting to look better now for us.
Already looking at thunderstorms...


----------



## DevilsBrew (Feb 16, 2014)

Shadow&Flame said:


> We have had our share this year but nothing like you guys...starting to look better now for us.
> Already looking at thunderstorms...
> 
> View attachment 127748


 
40s will be beach weather here.


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 16, 2014)

We got 8" or more on Thursday.  On Saturday, it was another  8".  Tomorrow, on Monday, we are supposed to get 6".  The roofs were shoveled 2-3 weeks ago and the temps are FINALLY on the right side of the zero mark!  Life is good, right?  No, it gets better!  Our January thaw (which we usually get in February) is supposed to arrive this week on Tuesday Wednesday and Thursday.  Temps are forecasted to be in the mid-30's!
Now up here, thats great news.


----------



## begreen (Feb 16, 2014)

This is something to consider with this cold winter

http://www.gulf-times.com/us-latin ...-stream-shift-‘could--prompt-harsher-winters’


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 17, 2014)

-9* at 0630 this am.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Almost up to the waist in the woods? Pffttt...


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 17, 2014)

more of the same


----------



## mass_burner (Feb 18, 2014)

heat wave coming! starting Tuesday, 50 for the next 4 days! almost out of usable wood. ground will be a big wet muddy sponge though.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 18, 2014)

A few months back...



Doug MacIVER said:


> _Is this the biggest challenge our kids and grandchildren face?_





woodgeek said:


> No, global warming is.



Me?  I'm enjoying the hell out of this winter.  I wouldn't want it like this every year, but once in 20 years is kinda fun.  It's nice to occasionally justify the expense of 4wd and AWD vehicles and two snowblowers.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 18, 2014)

Joful said:


> A few months back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more coming? several saying warm ups followed by more cold and snaw! yes snaw?


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 18, 2014)

10" more today, fluffy....
I now wear my ear buds while listening to my "tropical" play list and try to convince myself I'm just playing in the sand as I snow blow the driveway yet again.
Actually starting to have to look for good places to throw the snow, getting really deep.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 19, 2014)

new England cable news 10 day, enjoy the short warmthhttp://ow.ly/i/4E57y


----------



## Ashful (Feb 19, 2014)

Turned on the TV today, and the morning host was saying, "this is the first time in 107 days I've come on and not had to talk about how awful the weather is going to be today."


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 19, 2014)

15" forecasted for tomorrow and we just got 6" two days ago. I have leaks on all of my skylights now from all of the snow on the roof. Here some excerpts from my journal....

Aug. 12 - Moved into our new home in Winter, WI It is so beautiful here. The
hills and river valleys are so picturesque. I have a beautiful old oak tree
in my front yard. Can hardly wait to see the change in the seasons. This is
truly God's Country.

Oct. 14 -
Winter, WI is such a gorgeous place to live, one of the real special places on
Earth. The leaves are turning a multitude of different colors. I love all
of the shades of reds, oranges and yellows, they are so bright. I want to
walk through all of the beautiful hills and spot some white tail deer. They
are so graceful, certainly they must be the most peaceful creatures on
Earth. This must be paradise.

Nov. 11 - Deer season opens this week. I can't imagine why anyone would
want to  shoot these elegant animals. They are the very symbol of peace and
tranquility here in Wisconsin . I hope it snows soon. I love it here!

Dec. 2 - It snowed last night. I woke to the usual wonderful sight:
everything covered in a beautiful blanket of white. The oak tree is
magnificent. It looks like a postcard. We went out and swept the snow from
the steps and driveway. The air is so crisp, clean and refreshing. We had a
snowball fight. I won, and the snowplow came down the street. He must have
gotten too close to the driveway because we had to go out and shovel the
end of the driveway again. What a beautiful place. Nature in harmony. I
love it here!

Dec. 12 - More snow last night. I love it! The plow did his cute little
trick again. What a rascal. A winter wonderland. I love it here!

Dec. 19 - More snow - couldn't get out of the driveway to get to work in
time. I'm exhausted from all of the  shoveling. And that snowplow!

Dec. 21 - More of that white chit coming down. I've got blisters on my
hands and a kink in my back. I think that the snowplow driver waits around
the corner until I'm done shoveling the driveway. poophead.

Dec. 25 - White Christmas? More freakin' snow. If I ever get my hands on
the sonofabitch who drives that snowplow, I swear I'll castrate him. And
why don't they use more salt on these roads to melt this crap??

Dec. 28 - It hasn't stopped snowing since Christmas. I have been inside
since then, except of course when that SOB "Snowplow Harry" comes by. Can't
go anywhere, cars are buried up to the windows. Weather man says to expect
another 10 inches. Do you have any idea how many shovelfuls 10 inches is??

Jan. 1 - Happy New Year? The way it's coming down it won't melt until the
4th of July! The snowplow got stuck down the road and the shithead
actually had  the balls to come and ask to borrow a shovel! I told him I'd
broken 6 already this season.

Jan. 4 - Finally got out of the house. We went to the store to get some
food and a goddamn deer ran out in front of my car and I hit the bastard.
It did $3,000 in damage to the car. Those beasts ought to be killed. The
hunters should have a longer season if you ask me.

Jan. 27 - Warmed up a little and rained today. The rain turned the snow
into ice and the weight of it broke the main limb of the oak tree in the
front yard and it went through the roof. I should have cut that old piece
of chit into fireplace wood when I had the chance.

April 23 - Took my car to the local garage. Would you believe the whole
underside of the car is rusted away from all of that damn salt they dump on
the road? Car looks like a bashed up, heap of rusted cow chit.

May 10 - Sold the car, the house, and moved to Florida . I  can't imagine
why anyone in their freakin' mind would ever want to live in the God
forsaken forests of Northern Wisconsin!!


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 19, 2014)

It just doesn't stop! Or melt! Must've clocked 5 miles behind the snow thrower so far....





It's over 7' deep in front of the screened area of the porch. 

I'm going to be really upset if I have to mow around snow banks this summer!


----------



## TX-L (Feb 20, 2014)

This is a typical Tug Hill winter.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 20, 2014)

TX-L said:


> This is a typical Tug Hill winter.
> 
> View attachment 128009
> View attachment 128010
> View attachment 128011




Looks like you've got half of Lake Ontario in your back yard!


----------



## TX-L (Feb 20, 2014)

Yeah, there is quite a bit of snowpack, but it could be worse.  We experienced two big thaws; one in December and one in January that took a lot of the snow each time (We received 4-5 feet in just one lake effect event the beginning of Jan, but most of it melted).  If those thaws hadn't occured, we would have significantly more snow depth than we are currently _enjoying!_  Here's a synopsis of the strongest event this season:

http://www.weather.gov/buf/lake1314_stormg.html


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 23, 2014)

You must have some strong roofs to hold a five foot snow storm!! Many roofs are caving in up here from the winters load.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 23, 2014)

this is beauty though


----------



## aussiedog3 (Mar 1, 2014)

begreen said:


> We had our token snow last weekend. 2" and was gone by Sunday night. That's enough winter for me.


Are you kidding?  Holland, Michigan is at an all time record over 140" so far, from what I have heard.
I have pile everywhere, nowhere else to plow it, I need to find a loader or tractor with a bucket to move piles if we get any more.
Actually sitting next to the stove now, looking out the window, it just started snowing again.
I hope the snow melts off my piles before next winter.


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2014)

No kidding. Mowed the lawn yesterday, it was in the mid 50s. Cold today at 38F.


----------



## jatoxico (Mar 1, 2014)

begreen said:


> No kidding. Mowed the lawn yesterday, it was in the mid 50s. Cold today at 38F.



How nice for you .


----------



## aussiedog3 (Mar 1, 2014)

begreen said:


> No kidding. Mowed the lawn yesterday, it was in the mid 50s. Cold today at 38F.


With this snow pack going on I bet I won't have to mow my lawn for the first time until June.


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, that is hard to imagine. It's going to be a mess if it all melts quickly.


----------



## aussiedog3 (Mar 1, 2014)

begreen said:


> Wow, that is hard to imagine. It's going to be a mess if it all melts quickly.


Yeah we are hoping for a slow warm up.  The Great Lakes could sure use a boost in lake levels, they are nearly at an all time low level.
I think we have only had a day or two since around the first of November that got above freezing and gave us a brief thaw and put a super hard crust on everything.
I can't imagine there will be much left of the deer herd here either with the depth of the snow and two layers of crust under there somewhere. 
Very hard for them to find food.   I know the deer have resorted to eating the bark off trees and such.


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2014)

We would be delighted to export deer to you. Live or frozen.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 1, 2014)

Today was March 1st. Our high was 0.


----------



## Treacherous (Mar 1, 2014)

Great pics I spent 3 hours using the snow blower on Thursday.  I had 3-4' feet of snow with 7-8' berms around the cabin.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 1, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Today was March 1st. Our high was 0



Wow that's warm! Short pants & short sleeved shirts for sure if it warms up to that here. That's just a few degrees cooler than Orlando was. Take heart it will all too soon be warming up. You should be planting the garden May 23 or so. Winter just doesn't have that much gas left in the tank. Too bad….oh well it was fun while it lasted. Maybe next year will be cooler.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 1, 2014)

There can't be a lot of places colder where people live, what was your high there today? And yes, it would be much worse if I couldn't play with and watch the wood stove keeping us warm in here!


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 1, 2014)

Not sure about the high. It was -27 when I went out on the deck at 8:30 am. Ice fog had pretty much left the valley by 10 am. Little to no wind today was a bonus.


----------



## bag of hammers (Mar 1, 2014)

The last day of Feb - I spent an hour getting my wife's vehicle started before heading in to work in -32deg temps, -39 windchill.  Warmed up to a balmy -15 today with more arctic air settling in again and we'll be back to @ -27 on Monday.  Heading into month #4 of bitter cold.  I've been in these parts most of my life and I love the change of seasons but this winter is the first to make me think about pulling up stakes and pointing the wagons south.   Back in early Jan I was saying to folks that this was more like the winters I recall as a kid, but it's way way over the top now.  I'm pretty sure there will be patches of snow in the woods in June this year.


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2014)

I have to look up the postings back in October where the peanut gallery was clamoring "Bring it on!".


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 1, 2014)

bag of hammers said:


> I've been in these parts most of my life and I love the change of seasons but this winter is the first to make me think about pulling up stakes and pointing the wagons south.



Exactly why my "where to retire" plans are pretty much limited to areas of the globe where in the native language they have no word for snow.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 1, 2014)

begreen said:


> I have to look up the postings back in October where the peanut gallery was clamoring "Bring it on!".



 Yep there were plenty. The old "careful what you wish for you just might get it" comes to mind.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 1, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Exactly why my "where to retire" plans are pretty much limited to areas of the globe where in the native language they have no word for snow.



Or like me. Where the house is paid for.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 1, 2014)

I'd love to live in the Rockies myself. But this place is not mortgaged, is cheap to heat and electric runs me $30 a month. I use the internet for my phone and my TV so it's too dang cheap here to move. And houses just don't sell up here anyways. One of the 3 postal carriers in town just retired and headed straight to Florida for two weeks. He has the right idea!


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 1, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Or like me. Where the house is paid for.



Yes there is that fact too, not much makes retirement more enjoyable than being debt free, then there is that pesky problem of citizenship & all the bennies that go with it. Might have amend my plan to where to spend the 5 coldest months. Be the snowbird. I can live with that, actually have a few old trade dogs like me that winter in So Cal from this area.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 1, 2014)

Just don't have to go to the hospital down here.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 1, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Just don't have to go to the hospital down here.



That's the weird part. I can buy full coverage insurance up here that covers extended travel to foreign lands for a fraction of what posters say they are paying south of 49. Go figure.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 1, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> That's the weird part. I can buy full coverage insurance up here that covers extended travel to foreign lands for a fraction of what posters say they are paying south of 49. Go figure.



Something from an alum of my college that should be required reading in high school here. And before you can be elected to Congress. 

*http://tinyurl.com/mrrb2xj*


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 1, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Something from an alum of my college that should be required reading in high school here. And before you can be elected to Congress.
> http://tinyurl.com/mrrb2x



Yes I have read many similar to that in the past. Sad to be forced back into debt by illness or accident. Long past due to have single payer south of 49. Me I am thankful for the roughly 3K that it costs me here for similar care.


----------



## bag of hammers (Mar 2, 2014)

begreen said:


> I have to look up the postings back in October where the peanut gallery was clamoring "Bring it on!".


I might have been in the mix - driven by relentless mosquito population.  

Should be feeding the stove the twigs and branches from cleaning up the property in March.  I don't even know where my yard is right now.  I'm getting too old for extremes.


----------



## bag of hammers (Mar 2, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Something from an alum of my college that should be required reading in high school here. And before you can be elected to Congress.
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/mrrb2xj*



Wow.....


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 2, 2014)

bag of hammers said:


> Wow.....



Yes you might just want copy that link & forward it to someone who complains about the cost of healthcare here…….mind boggling prices to say the least.


----------



## Woody Stover (Mar 2, 2014)

Well, we've got a base of slushy sleet that froze, so that will be a better under the coming snow than glare ice would be....


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 2, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Just don't have to go to the hospital down here.


Since we are talking insurance now. I went from a very comprehensive plan to nothing for the last four years. And I dropped my house insurance too. So far so good. KOW!


----------



## ironpony (Mar 2, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Exactly why my "where to retire" plans are pretty much limited to areas of the globe where in the native language they have no word for snow.





US Virgin Islands 70-90 year round. part of US. speak English, reasonably priced. Looking at property there now. will be relocated within 2 years. This winter did me in. Can go there debt free. wife is onboard,


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2014)

ironpony said:


> US Virgin Islands 70-90 year round. part of US. speak English, reasonably priced. Looking at property there now. will be relocated within 2 years. This winter did me in. Can go there debt free. wife is onboard,



Have fun.

http://www.hurricanecity.com/city/saintthomas.htm


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Mar 2, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Have fun.
> http://www.hurricanecity.com/city/saintthomas.htm



We were all in Cuba when one of those brushed the Island. Very ominous feeling to look out & see a storm fill all the horizon. Confirms the thought that if it takes a left hand turn one has very little space to go to. Even on a relatively large island like Cuba.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 2, 2014)

Twice we have had to leave our luggage in the little Charlotte Amalie airport running from a 'cane. Both times they finally showed up in San Juan.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Mar 3, 2014)

how about an el nino and a hot summer????/
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





for wsi via twitter. their comment massive warm anom >6*


----------



## ironpony (Mar 3, 2014)

the view from the 1/2 acre waterfront, I will keep you in mind next winter.


----------



## razerface (Mar 3, 2014)

ironpony said:


> the view from the 1/2 acre waterfront, I will keep you in mind next winter.



you can have it! Let it snow!


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 3, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Wow that's warm! Short pants & short sleeved shirts for sure if it warms up to that here. That's just a few degrees cooler than Orlando was. Take heart it will all too soon be warming up. You should be planting the garden May 23 or so. Winter just doesn't have that much gas left in the tank. Too bad….oh well it was fun while it lasted. Maybe next year will be cooler.


I'm whining I know it, but I darn sure we were colder than Orlando this morning!


----------



## firebroad (Mar 4, 2014)

Most of my fellow Marylanders start panicking when they see a few flakes.  They don't know what to make of this year, with several appreciable snowfalls.  The young ones don't remember the great snows we had in the 40's 50's and sixties, and ask me, "Have you had enough snow?  Are you ready for spring?"  to which I reply, "Nope."
Outside of an ice-storm a few weeks ago that caused some damage and 3 days with no power, I still say, "Bring it on!"


----------



## bag of hammers (Mar 15, 2014)

Just came back in from walking the pup.  Full moon, beautiful to look at, but overnight temp is dropping to -23 with -32 windchill.  I think we broke another cold record today (1956 I think).   Old man winter is kicking the crap out of us this year.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 15, 2014)

We are going down to -10F tonight. Cold but it'll be warming up soon.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 15, 2014)

Walking in the woods at 65 degrees today. Listening to the news now and heavy snow is coming Sunday night and Monday with our county in the bullseye for heaviest accumulation. Methinks it is the eighties again.

"Riggs. I am getting too old for this #$@%!"


----------



## firebroad (Mar 16, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> "Riggs. I am getting too old for this #$@%!"



C'mon, Roj, it'll be FUN!


----------

